# YEEES, GOT IT!



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

At last. Personalised number transfer meant I couldn't have it for a week even tho it was in the dealers, ready to go.


----------



## wrh3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Black is the hardest color to take care of but looks the BEST http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice car, it looks great.


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: YEEES, GOT IT! (swordfish1)*

Very nice car. I ordered him in Silver Essence, black leather and Chicago rims. Question. Are those special taillights? They look darker than normal?
Do you have a bigger picture of the side view?


_Modified by bjorngra at 9:01 AM 7-22-2006_


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: YEEES, GOT IT! (swordfish1)*

Please post a bigger pic of this...

_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_










so I can post a bigger pic of this...


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: YEEES, GOT IT! (bjorngra)*

They are standard taillamps. Please explain what you mean by 'sight' view. I'm quite happy to take a couple more pictures when the heavens stop. 
Oh. and the pictures don't do the wheels justice. Especially at night the brake discs shine and the wheels look fantastic. Only problem may be that thieves may like them!!


_Modified by swordfish1 at 8:57 AM 7-22-2006_


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: YEEES, GOT IT! (swordfish1)*








That do?


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: YEEES, GOT IT! (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_







That do?










Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: YEEES, GOT IT! (swordfish1)*

Superb. Very nice. How long have you wait on it? What sort of radio did you buy? I'm curious. My car will arrive about 14th of august.


_Modified by bjorngra at 9:07 AM 7-22-2006_


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: YEEES, GOT IT! (bjorngra)*

The local dealership told me it would be about 5 months, but I said I wasn't willing to wait. It turned out they'd ordered the car I now own to be the show car in the dealership. Had to be fate, because it was EXACTLY the colour and wheels I wanted. So I had to wait FOUR days. How good is that?!?!
I was after the 150 psi tho, just because of insurance, whereas this is the 200 psi one. Not complaining, it really goes.....















Radio is just the standard with the 8 speakers(sounds very very good and LOUD, but I got the ipod connector. They fitted ipod as a freebie, which is not far off what it's worth! (no headunit display of track or artist).


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: YEEES, GOT IT! (swordfish1)*

Ok, thats pretty fast! I've have to wait I hope about 10 weeks. I also ordered the radio with 8 speakers. In my Audi A3 I have a Bose Soundsystem and thats superb. Nice to hear from you that the 8 speakers have also a good sound. Is the iPod connection good or not. I don't understand it exactly what you mean? Do you see the trackname and artist or not?
In my Audi now I have a after fabric connection from Dension. But I don't see artist or track names. Also there is a delay by pressing next or browse thru the playlist? It's not worth the money.
Is that delay also in you iPod connection? And do you have it from fabric in the armwrest.
And the roof. Is it working good? Not extremly noisy? I haven't driven an Eos. I orderen him out of the brochure. The was no demo cars to test. Thats why i'm so curious.
Thanks for replying.
Sorry my English is not so good, but i'l hope you can read it!!


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: YEEES, GOT IT! (bjorngra)*

just a couple of internal pics. I've no idea if these are the same worldwide, so I thought I'd post them
















The radio screen above is showing what happens when the ipod is connected. I don't know how to properly get from track to track without going thro each in turn. The screen shows 6 cd's but they aren't in any relevant order to the way they are organised on the ipod, and I also wonder if you can get the number of cd's to more than 6?
If anyone knows of any instructions, or a link to somewhere on the forum to explain how it works, it would be appreciated.
Oh, and the roof isn't noisy. Not that I'd realy care. In fact I'd like it to be a bit louder so that people wonder where the noise was coming from and I could pose in it a bit!
























_Modified by swordfish1 at 10:09 AM 7-22-2006_


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: YEEES, GOT IT! (swordfish1)*

I see. Thats the same in my Audi. No Artist or trackname. I thought that I read somewhere that the iPod connection in the Eos wil let you See the tracknames. Thats weird. It shows you the firtst 6 playlists, I think. 
Can you browse thru the iPod menu while its connected? With my Dension connection I can browse tru the menu on the iPod so i can select a specified Album or artist. Just like you normally use your iPod but than the sound comes thru your car speakers.
Do you have probably a picture of the iPod connection in your car? I also see that you have a silver trim around the cd-player. In my brochure it is black. And alsoo the buttons of the radio are black.
Hows the turbo? My Audi has a 2.0 FSI. But i decided to buy the turbo version because the eos is about 150 Kg heavier. I think that it was a good choise.



_Modified by bjorngra at 10:29 AM 7-22-2006_


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: YEEES, GOT IT! (bjorngra)*

My ipod connection is the dealer fit option, as the car was already ordered without the armrest fitting option. Maybe the armrest version is different. Surely the connection to the back of the radio is the same tho. The ipod itself is locked when connected to the radio, so you cannot use the thumbwheel to skip through the tracks either.
I haven't driven the fsi, so cannot compare. The tfsi tho, is quick. I've also got a MG TF and the eos feels quicker but obviously not as sharp. With it being new, I've not really 'gone for it yet'!


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: YEEES, GOT IT! (swordfish1)*

Perhaps the fabric option is different from the afterfabric version. Did the dealer said to you that its better to wash you car not with high pressure water pistol? Because it's possible to wash away the coating on the rubbers of the roof. The production was delayed because sounds/noises from the roofrubbers. So they did coated the rubbers, to reduce the sound.


----------



## livejamie (Jan 6, 2006)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick, i can't decide between that or white


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (livejamie)*

It also looks like you got the little known black chrome grill, can we get a nice big 25 megapixel closeup of that?

Oh by the way, for all the fans of Black, I found a nice clean high resolution shot of a Black "individual" car with Veracruz rims.
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zo...ize=o 











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 11:45 AM 7-22-2006_


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I don't think thats darkchrome. I thought that he had dark taillight but they are originally.
It's how the light shines.
Know when I look. I see horizontal chrome lines. These are not standard. So its maybee the blackchrome grill. Does anyone know what this costs?

_Modified by bjorngra at 11:45 AM 7-22-2006_


_Modified by bjorngra at 11:53 AM 7-22-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (bjorngra)*

That's what I was wondering about, the chrome bars in the grill is usually a tipoff to either a V6 or an Individual car, but I dont think this one is either. That's basically why I wanted a closeup.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 11:53 AM 7-22-2006_


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Here the individual on vw germany:
http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms...e.jpg


----------



## hitmanhite (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: (bjorngra)*

mmmmmmmmm, Chicago rims, can't get those on the American spec model, and the stereo is also different. Looks awesome, time to take those hokey looking badges off the back!!!!!


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (hitmanhite)*

Does anyone known the difference between the 2006 and 2007 model? 

The only thing I know is the silver trim around the radio, airco.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (bjorngra)*

grill and lights close-up


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

Thank you for posting the pictures. Probably you have the dark chrome VW Individual grill. The horizontal chrome lines are not original. Standard they are black. Do you know what this grill costs your more?


_Modified by bjorngra at 5:44 AM 7-23-2006_


----------



## 2003Sport (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: (bjorngra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjorngra* »_Thank you for posting the pictures. Probably you have the dark chrome VW Individual grill. The horizontal chrome lines are not original. Standard they are black. Do you know what this grill costs your more?

_Modified by bjorngra at 4:46 AM 7-23-2006_

Yes and your tail lights are different. Darker at the top.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (bjorngra)*

As you can see, the top half of the grill has horizontal chrome, the bottom half is plain black. Have to say, I hadn't noticed the difference until you mentioned it on here. Sorry but have no idea if it's an extra. I certainly didn't pay any more. I've never even seen it on an options list.
Could it be standard on UK models?


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

Just been looking at the eos pricelist on the vw website.
The sport model, has cherry red rear lights and chrome radiator grill louvres, aluminium pedals,aluminium decorative inserts in dash and centre console, carpet mats, different wheels 17'' and lowered sports suspension. Mine has the optional 18'' wheels, which has stiffened suspension but not lowered.


----------



## NaustinJ (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

Is this going to be the same for US?


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Just been on the US vw site.Not very informative about the eos is it?
Couple of flippant comments about sunscreen and that's it.
No wonder you're askin so many questions about it on these forums.


----------



## gbpc94 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: YEEES, GOT IT! (swordfish1)*

Show off, you make those of us who dont have one jealous!


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

Its true that the US site is pathetic and not updated as it should be, but there's vast amounts of information in these threads if one is truly interested in the Eos. Unfortunately, many people are too lazy to start reading and do some research on their own. Compounding that, the topics are getting diluted and hard to sift through because they're getting junked up with garbage like "I saw an Eos in my town, but by the way I have no pictures or any other relevant information" kind of stuff. Sure, tell us if you can lower the top if the Eos is in motion, that question has still yet to be answered in detail, or anything else important...but if you saw an Eos in Seattle, or Nantucket, or Nashville, please don't start a new topic and waste everybodys time.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

wolfsburger, in relation to your "can you lower the hood whilst in motion?" question.
Yes, but the car has to be going so slow, you may as well stop.I tried on an empty road, freewheeling and braking. At any more than walking pace (we are talking less than 3mph I believe), the car puts up a warning and stops the opening/closing.
So, in real life situations, you'd be trying to go soooo slow, and put the top up/down, not concentrating on the road ahead due to the fact you have to keep the car's speed down.
I can't see the point in VW making the option to not be at a standstill at all, when it has to be at such a ridiculously low speed.
Oh, and for anyone wondering, the car drives great, turns heads, and the top is a wonder of mechanics. LOVE it!!!


----------



## hitmanhite (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

The official release of the car I believe is Labor Day there, so I would hope the website is updated then.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (hitmanhite)*

NICE!


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: YEEES, GOT IT! (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_







That do?


Nice... a new color option just opened up for me...and those rims really look great on it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

Congratulations on your beautiful Eos. Talk about right time, right place. Wolfsburger is such a negative person. Don't worry about him. You are enjoying your car and sharing it with us. He's a grump. We don't have the Chicago rims on our order chart yet, but they do look great on your black car. Mine will be here by 10/1. I could not agree with Homer more....
Remember, don't worry about negative postings and responses. Take them from where they come... an eternal negative person. They are just jealous that you have your car already.


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (notawagon)*

What color did you buy? Today I drove the Eos for the first time. I'm getting it the 25th of August. The 2.0 drives fine but I'm glad I bought the 2.0 T.


----------



## hitmanhite (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: YEEES, GOT IT! (gizmopop)*

Those are the Chicago wheels and are not offered in the US, trust me, I have tried my ass off to get them and I am in Europe, I ordered a US spec model, and they will not give me those rims, but of course I can order them extra for 800 ($1000) euro from the VW dealer here in Germany. I will get them and put my summer tires on them!!!! I have seen some knock offs in the states on some websites, but I am an OEM type guy.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: YEEES, GOT IT! (hitmanhite)*








Eos or Home...tough call







I envy all who owns one..someday I will envy myself


----------



## DaveInDallas (Oct 12, 1999)

*Re: YEEES, GOT IT! (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_







That do?


Your car is extremely beautiful. Could you take the same picture with the top up and post it? Thanks.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: YEEES, GOT IT! (DaveInDallas)*

Here's a picture I found on Flickr, anybody know if all 07 Eos' have chrome grills?


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: YEEES, GOT IT! (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I don't think so. (But I hope So)







It's probably a sportpackage just like Swordfish's car. The silver finish around the radio in the dash is certainly a 07 change.
I saw on the Belgium site that there is a new option called: Hill Hold Control (120,- euro) Thats not on my optionlist


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

For those who've planted their butts in the car already, how's the back seat legroom compare with other VWs? Would you say it is like the Passat or smaller like the Jetta?


----------



## DaveInDallas (Oct 12, 1999)

*Re: (JustinW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinW* »_For those who've planted their butts in the car already, how's the back seat legroom compare with other VWs? Would you say it is like the Passat or smaller like the Jetta?

From the EOS article on the main page of VWVortex: "The Eos sits on a 101-inch wheelbase (same as Jetta V) with an identical width to the Passat and an overall length of 173 inches (vs. 179 for the Jetta)." 
With the wheelbase of a Jetta and a folding roof, you'd be luck if you get the same as much as a Jetta. Actually, I sat in one at the Auto Show and it was roomier than I thought it would be. The headroom in the rear was good (I'm 6'1"). I would say it has more leg room and head room than the Volvo C70 although I'm not sure about the width.









_Modified by DaveInDallas at 6:33 PM 7-31-2006_


_Modified by DaveInDallas at 6:34 PM 7-31-2006_


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: YEEES, GOT IT! (DaveInDallas)*

Top up, in the rain- not quite the same angle dave, sorry










_Modified by swordfish1 at 12:48 PM 8-1-2006_


----------



## DaveInDallas (Oct 12, 1999)

*Re: YEEES, GOT IT! (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_Top up, in the rain- not quite the same angle dave, sorry









_Modified by swordfish1 at 12:48 PM 8-1-2006_

Thank you - your Eos is stunning!


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

Yo dude! Your EOS is awesome! I also ordered my EOS 1.6 FSI in Silver Essence with black Vienna leathers, Cruise control, Park Pilot,v factory fitted alarm, wind shield, alloy trims and pedals, the luxury package including auto lights, and mirrors, sport suspension, 17” Westwood wheels with pressure indicator, climatronic and Plus lcd display. It is a special order and I should have it by md-November.


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a few questions about the iPod connector. 
Is it compatible with any other MP3 players?
Can you also connect a USB flash memory and play MP3s from it?
Is your radio the RCD300?


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (Speedster356)*

The radio is the RCD 300
The ipod connector just plugs into the bottom connector of the ipod, so I GUESS it won't be compatible with other units and not to usb flash.
Stereo sounds great (8 speaker upgrade), but I would not pay extra for the ipod (mine was free of charge-I think the dealer knew it isn't exactly the best feature the eos has!!).
I just now have to make sure I now whats in certain folders of my ipod.



_Modified by swordfish1 at 12:43 PM 8-18-2006_


----------

